# Muddy Hell 2012



## VamP (26 Oct 2012)

Tomorrow.


Anyone going?


----------



## Howard (29 Oct 2012)

Yeah I did. 

Still removing bits of Herne Hill from the bike after running it again at Ali-Pali the next day.


----------



## VamP (30 Oct 2012)

Here's mine.

I rode the Wessex League on Sunday, then spent most of Sunday cleaning. Great weekend of cross.


----------



## Howard (31 Oct 2012)

Great pic! Agree - was a great weekend of racing. Brilliant stuff.


----------

